

Who is your favourite a**hole and why? - rkrkrk21
http://www.quora.com/Survey-Questions/Who-is-your-favourite-asshole-and-why

======
_ak
Well, this is Ryan Air, the airline whose core concept is abusing both its
customers and its employees.

Edit: oh, and they systematically under-reported take-off weights in Germany
(and probably elsewhere), paying less fees than they should have, i.e. fraud.

------
saiko-chriskun
Linus of course, hahahah.

